# Phew (P89)



## moouers (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought I would never be able to get that spring out of the 15 round magazine for cleaning (I dropped it in the sand the day before). Glad I finally figured it out; turns out you just have to be smarter than some wound-up twisted metal attached to a metal plate.

Smooth as ever now!:smt021


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I know the feeling. They can be a little fiddly to get back together, especially freshly lubricated..


----------

